# Can I overclock my processor...??



## koolent (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi my processor is:

Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @2.8 GHz Wolfdale

Technology : 45nm

And I need to overclock it.. I am upgrading mu PSU to 430W-500W..

Motherboard : MSI Boston
Cooler : Cooler Master
Cabinet : Stock (Compaq CQ3070IL)

What are the possibilities?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

your mobo? cpu cooler? cabinet? 
which psu you getting?


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

OP has MS-7525 (BostonL) mobo but it's bios has no option for OCing AFAIK


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 21, 2012)

setFSB


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 22, 2012)

you may need to use a software for OC ing.But i think increasing the FSB will do the job.


----------



## koolent (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, Doing this for the first time.. How should I do it ? With which sftware? and what is the safe limit of the processing speed ?


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 22, 2012)

koolent said:


> Well, Doing this for the first time.. How should I do it ? With which sftware? and what is the safe limit of the processing speed ?



SysTools should do good.
Go upto 3.0 (maximum 3.3 to be on safe side...) Qverclocking too much may result in instability.


----------



## koolent (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok.. 3.0 GHz Should draw how much power ?


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 22, 2012)

dont just go straight off to 3 ghz.
increase in small jumps of 10-20 Mhz
after each increase, run a cpu-intensive tasks, like prime or pi calculators for some time (20-30 min), and check if it runs fine or not.

koolent, which psu do you have???


----------



## koolent (Feb 22, 2012)

This is not easy to say bt currently 180W


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> dont just go straight off to 3 ghz.
> increase in small jumps of 10-20 Mhz
> after each increase, run a cpu-intensive tasks, like prime or pi calculators for some time (20-30 min), and check if it runs fine or not.
> 
> koolent, which psu do you have???



He is changing to a 430W i guess...


----------



## koolent (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes I am changing or might be a Seasonic S II 500W


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ take a look at here 
It worked.The Un happanable Happened


----------



## koolent (Feb 23, 2012)

But my motherboard.. Does it support overclocking ?

And which clock generator should I use?

Gee.. I overclocked It to A 3.5 GHz using my Air Conditioner for cooling..


----------



## koolent (Feb 23, 2012)

*Antivirus problem after Overclocking...*

I overclocked my 

Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 2.8 GHz to 3.5 GHz Under Air Conditioned atmosphere and the computer was running like a supercomputer.. No overheating or anything..

The problem:

My antivirus (Avast 6) is not working now.. It was working before overclocking it..

Also, when I start my computer, I cannot run many .exe things. Once skype is loaded, then I can run everything fine..

Why is this happening ? How do I correct it ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ its not cause of overclocking. check for missing files using windows build in system check. or it can be cause of some virus that may have got downloaded while you were downloading the overclock tool.


----------



## koolent (Feb 23, 2012)

Got it working agn.. I just reinstalled it..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Antivirus problem after Overclocking...*

what about this?


koolent said:


> Also, when I start my computer, I cannot run many .exe things.


----------



## koolent (Feb 24, 2012)

This is also fixed.. It was just something I didn't knew..


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 24, 2012)

hehe. trust windows to behave oddly


----------



## koolent (Feb 24, 2012)

@doomgiver

Ya.. I overclocked my processor for the first time and this had happened to me.. Lolz.. I have overclocked it agn and it works like a dream..


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 25, 2012)

cool, man!
are you having any other problems? and do post a screenshot of cpuz too.


----------



## koolent (Feb 25, 2012)

Nope.. No problems..Going all right..


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

You OCed the cpu on  MS-7525 (BostonL) mobo you have ?? Using Bios or setfsb ??


----------



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

I did it wid Set FSB.

Sukesh sir told me that it might be because of software OCing that the computer is behaving odd...

Well, I am just 13. I didn't know that..

After that I wanted to go furthur, so I used Air Conditioned air through a pipe and sprayed that cool air onto the processor, the GFX Card and the PSU..

I took my CPU to 4.0 GHz with tempratures of abt 49 Degrees..
The temprature was maintained there..

I havn't OCed my 6770 yet but soon I Will..

Anybody with any idea how to ovrclock a HD 6770 ?


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 26, 2012)

koolent said:


> .
> 
> Anybody with any idea how to ovrclock a HD 6770 ?



Gratz with that overclocking!  
(i too overclocked my old pentium 925 to 3.61 GHZ!!!  )
Use the sapphire trixx software.Be warned though,dont overclock your graphics much as you may be getting the BSoD very often


----------



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

> I did it wid Set FSB.
> 
> Sukesh sir told me that it might be because of software OCing that the computer is behaving odd...
> 
> ...



Bt my processor is an* Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.8 GHz*

Is it possible to unlock the overclocking options for this MOBO ? Even by crossflashing ? If yes then how ?


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 26, 2012)

koolent said:


> Bt my processor is an* Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.8 GHz*
> 
> Is it possible to unlock the overclocking options for this MOBO ? Even by crossflashing ? If yes then how ?



err... i dont think so.
playing with BIOS is not recommended!


----------



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya I also think so.. BIOS is something really important..


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2012)

koolent said:


> I did it wid Set FSB.
> 
> Sukesh sir told me that it might be because of software OCing that the computer is behaving odd...
> 
> ...



well congrats for taking the cpu to 4 Ghz ! Can you post a cpu-z screenshot and do post it on the cpu OC list thread.



> I used Air Conditioned air through a pipe and sprayed that cool air onto the processor, the GFX Card and the PSU..



^^ can you post a pic of the setup - want to have a look at it


----------



## koolent (Feb 27, 2012)

> can you post a pic of the setup - want to have a look at it



I will..


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ also don't forget to post a cpu-z screen shot along with that


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I am getting a new mobo and PSU in April itself.. So, I will post it afterwards, after the examinations im having.. Now !!


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

You said you have oced the c2d to 4ghz - if you can post a cpuz screenshot of that


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

I have Screenshoted it up bt how do I post it ?

I have tried the Manage Attachments button bt it says uploading failed.. what to do ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

upload to any image sharing site and post the image link here.


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok so, here is the Screenshot.. Thanks Sam..

*i41.tinypic.com/20r4vlt.png

Whoo.. Cooling wass a mess.. . But successfully did it..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2012)

koolent said:


> Ok so, here is the Screenshot.. Thanks Sam..
> 
> *i41.tinypic.com/20r4vlt.png
> 
> Whoo.. Cooling wass a mess.. . But successfully did it..



Great OC uisng the SetFSB app considering the mobo you have


----------



## koolent (Mar 2, 2012)

hehe.. .. I am Upgrading the Mobo..


----------

